# Brake pads sticking - very scary experience



## whitevanwoman (Oct 25, 2013)

I've Just had the scariest drive ever to Shap and back (about 19 miles round trip) - I was driving up the motorway from J38 to J39 and the van felt a bit sluggish and steering wheel juddering but I thought it was just the very strong side wind. Came off motorway and driving through Shap village to coal yard to get coal, I could smell a bad burning smell  
Got to coal yard and saw smoke coming from front drivers side wheel, melted wheel nut covers, blistered paint, and a really BAD smell etc. Lucky the coal man knew what it was - the brake pad had stuck against the wheel and he doused it with a dozen buckets of water to cool it down and release it. Heard several loud clicks as it released but it was red hot and very scary. 

Drove straight to mechanic in Shap who looked at it and said that it was probably a blocked brake fluid pipe which was making the pad stick on but then gradually releasing as fluid was trickling through once it cooled down again. He couldn't sort it there and then and I had no way of getting the 9 miles home with 2 dogs and 3 sacks of coal so he advised to go home on the back road instead of on the motorway, as slow as poss, not using foot brake if poss, just using gears and handbrake, and if I had to use foot brake, to stop and let it cool down and for fluid seep through to release the pad if it had stuck again. It has just taken nearly an hour to get the 9 miles home in vile weather, very very scary, needed all my driving skills, as the road is quite twisty and turny and up and down, but luckily very quiet. Still shaking now and heart racing. 

On the plus side, if the Shap mechanic is right, then it's not a big job to sort, but may need new brake pads too, and the main problem is that I'm now stuck without transport till I can get it fixed locally hopefully sometime next week 

Question 1 - Is the mechanic likely to be correct? Or could it just be because the van has stood in wet weather for the past week and so there could have been a bit of rust on the pads?

Question 2 - What kind of labour should it take to sort out? - (Mark 6 Transit) just so I know what size of bill to expect, and can juggle some £££ around for next week.

Question 3 - am I likely to need new brake pads too?

Question 4 - wheel is looking bad, melted plastic wheel nut covers, bubbled paint etc. Is the wheel likely to be damaged and therefore will need replacing? 

Money is so tight at the moment, with tax due next week, MOT due in 3 weeks, and insurance due at beg of Dec that I'm panicking a bit about another big bill next week but somehow I've got to get it sorted asap. I know I'm going to spend the weekend fretting, mainly because I don't know what to expect next week, so at least if I have a rough idea of what to expect in terms of cost of sorting this out, if it's not going to be a big job, that will stop me stressing so much. 

And trying to find postives in negative situations, I got home safely with the van, dogs, 3 sacks of coal, 8 pints of milk and a big packet of baccy so at least I know I've got the essentials if the van is off the road next week (Shap is my nearest proper shop although I can get milk from the garage which is a mile and half walk away). And I got friends coming for the weekend who will help me not to fret too much. 

Still shaking now.... :scared:

Time to crack open something with alcohol in it - for medicinal purposes!!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 25, 2013)

Bummer!!! :scared:

You're and the hounds are home in one piece, that's the most important thing of all.

You'll get it sorted. I'm a great believer in something turning up when you don't think it will - a positive for every negative  xx


----------



## carol (Oct 25, 2013)

What a horrible experience, Jess. Hope the bill isn't a big one and your friends keep you distracted enough not to worry about it! Big hugs :dog:


----------



## oldish hippy (Oct 25, 2013)

wheel should be ok not to drastic a job to replace the pads hope you ok


----------



## Makzine (Oct 25, 2013)

The wheel should be fine and the plastic bit isn't anything important only cosmetic.  Should only need the pads replacing if needed and possible bleeding of the brakes to alleviate blockage, not a big job although not up on the mk6 trannie.  Could be sticking callipers not sure what type you have but someone will be along later with the relevant info.  Main thing you and the dogs got back safely.  


John


----------



## mark61 (Oct 25, 2013)

Possibly new brake disc. They should be done in pairs ideally.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 25, 2013)

quite a common thing . 
usually if vehicle as been standing . 
he is possibly right for sure , the brake hose on that wheel will have broken down inside . making a flap of rubber acting like a one way valve . fluid goes through under pressure but cant get back out . might be worth changing all brake hoses . have a mechanic have a real good look . 
might seem like a lot of work but they all could be the same age . after all they all will be bled anyway . 
in a real emergency if it happens to anyone . clamp the brake hose with a clamp . mole grips will do. then open the bleed nipple on the caliper /brake cylinder . let the pressure out . shut nipple . leave clamp in place . drive very slowly and carefully . you will only have three brakes so be warned . its for getting to a safe place /repair shop only . but with care you can drive on slowly . but dont blame me if anything goes wrong . emergency use only .
check caliper that may be nacked due to the heat.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 25, 2013)

Just found a couple of threads on the Transit forum which seem to suggest that the Shap mechanic is right - he said that the flexi brake fluid pipes get furred up inside and allow the fluid one way when the brake is pressed, but not back the other way when the pedal is released leaving the pad stuck to the disc, which is exactly what happened when he jacked it up and tested it. 
Ford Transit Forum

And another thread on a website forum which describes my problem exactly Ford Transit brake problem, one brake remaining on, intermittent - Askaboutmoney.com

I did notice the same smell briefly and not nearly so bad whilst driving to the supermarket last week, but no other symptoms and it was fine on the drive home.  Didn't think any more of it till now. Again it was the first time the van had been driven after standing in wet weather for about a week. The wet weather may just be coincidental but I'm wondering if after wet weather the brake pad does stick worse due to rust or grit than it does in dry weather which makes the problem worse. 

After googling the problem, I am now more hopeful that's a fairly minor job, assuming that no damage has been done to the pads and discs (all new this time last year for MOT and only done about 7K miles in it since) or to the wheel itself.

I must admit, there's a lot in the saying "What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger"!  Even though I'm still a bit shaky about it, I've actually had quite a confidence boost in that I didn't go to pieces, and I got us all home safe. I'm very glad though, that I've had experience of driving Landrovers off road, and have done off road driving skills training, as I really needed those skills both in terms of the problem and the weather. 

Feeling quite proud of myself for coping :raofl:

But then I usually do cope quite well in emergency situations (I'm sure it's military training as a teenager and other emergency training over the years that means I am able to deal with emergencies logically and calmly), it's usually afterwards that I go to pieces and need a hand to hold or a shoulder to cry on


----------



## hextal (Oct 25, 2013)

Sticking pistons in the calliper would probably be my first port of call.

Drop wheel off, unbolt calliper and try to push the pads back in. A brake spreader is cheap and useful bit of kit for that.


----------



## mikejay (Oct 25, 2013)

Had this happen to me years ago on an old pug 305 i was buying off my boss. He changed the caliper/servo/master cylinder and it turned out to be the brake flexi pipe as others have said acting like a one way valve. As others have said change the pads and possible the disks i don't know if pooring water on a red hot disk would do it any good?

Mike


----------



## Boots (Oct 25, 2013)

HI WVW,

Possible the brake pipe problem as advised.

I would put money on it being a 'sticking' brake caliper.

Wheel off, move pads back, swing calliper off or away from disk, wire brush calliper & copper grease same, swing/replace onto disk, pump pedal till pads move onto disk, force back repeat a few times jobs done.

If the pads are really worn down replace same 'after' using old pads to do the forcing back bit. Clean & replace pads etc on both sides unless really pushed for time as it may 'snatch' towards the replaced side.

The burnt, melted bits will wait. If the brake fluid boiled it will need replacing soon, if not now, to be safe.

I speed read your post but if its the nearside then it will be the caliper picking up dirt etc from the gutter and causing it to stick.

(Just had another read, off side, well it happens. Boots)

If needing to do a cheap job, clean up both sides as stated above, check all 4 pads and clean and replace so the most worn pair of pads are split up over both sides. 

I/e 2 worn pads 2 pads not as worn, most worn pads may be the out side one's as the sticking/stiff calliper will wear the o/s pads more than the inside one's so swap so each disk has a good and a warn pad preferably on the inside/none moving side.

This is not recomended but when its a 'needs must' it will work for a while, however a replacement set of pads should be available for less than £30ish.

If it wasent for broken leg & ankle I would do it for you, can be done in an hour, if it helps bring it round and I will advise and brew whilest you or your mate A.N. Other provides the labour. Tools here as well.


Cheers


Boots

Please note, the above is only a way to do/no money repair/make do 'n' mend job. 

Its not the best way or a recomended way but it does/will work. So please don't poke me with the H&S stick.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 25, 2013)

If it got as hot as you say the Brake Pads will have been cooked and will definitely need changing as will the Brake Fluid.

The disc will need close inspection as well.


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 25, 2013)

I am amazed that any mechanic let you continue driving.  With the conditions you described you could easily have lost brakes totally and there an`t no gentle slopes around Shap and you could have gone off the road or collided with an inoccent road user. Please do not use vehicle until you get this problem sorted.

Edit. Is your camper an oldish green pop-up?


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 25, 2013)

*brakes*



whitevanwoman said:


> I've Just had the scariest drive ever to Shap and back (about 19 miles round trip) - I was driving up the motorway from J38 to J39 and the van felt a bit sluggish and steering wheel juddering but I thought it was just the very strong side wind. Came off motorway and driving through Shap village to coal yard to get coal, I could smell a bad burning smell
> Got to coal yard and saw smoke coming from front drivers side wheel, melted wheel nut covers, blistered paint, and a really BAD smell etc. Lucky the coal man knew what it was - the brake pad had stuck against the wheel and he doused it with a dozen buckets of water to cool it down and release it. Heard several loud clicks as it released but it was red hot and very scary.
> 
> Drove straight to mechanic in Shap who looked at it and said that it was probably a blocked brake fluid pipe which was making the pad stick on but then gradually releasing as fluid was trickling through once it cooled down again. He couldn't sort it there and then and I had no way of getting the 9 miles home with 2 dogs and 3 sacks of coal so he advised to go home on the back road instead of on the motorway, as slow as poss, not using foot brake if poss, just using gears and handbrake, and if I had to use foot brake, to stop and let it cool down and for fluid seep through to release the pad if it had stuck again. It has just taken nearly an hour to get the 9 miles home in vile weather, very very scary, needed all my driving skills, as the road is quite twisty and turny and up and down, but luckily very quiet. Still shaking now and heart racing.
> ...


its not the brake pipes its the caliper thats stuck,and you should not have thrue water on it as this will warp discs.alwas let it cool slow unless there is a fire.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 25, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> I am amazed that any mechanic let you continue driving.  With the conditions you described you could easily have lost brakes totally and there an`t no gentle slopes around Shap and you could have gone off the road or collided with an inoccent road user. Please do not use vehicle until you get this problem sorted.



To be honest, I don't think the mechanic was keen on the idea of me driving it but I live alone, I honestly have no one to call on for help, I was 9 miles from home in a rural area, where there are no taxis or buses, and had 2 dogs and 3 sacks of coal to get home. All the mechanic could offer was to leave it with him over the weekend and he would try to look at it on Monday. I have friends coming for the weekend tomorrow and need to use the van as a bedroom and I needed to get me and the van home today somehow. I have full breakdown cover but as I was at a garage they probably wouldn't have come out. I simply didn't know what else to do other than to try to get home as slowly and safely as possible. I don't have any cash reserve, my monthly income at the moment is about £300 and I'm in mortgage arrears etc so money is a major factor. As I have an anxiety disorder, I wouldn't normally take such a risk but, like I said, I just didn't know what else to do. I'd have been stuck at the garage and facing a 9 mile walk home in the dark in bad weather and with bags of essential shopping and then without heating (coal) for the weekend. 

You probably don't know the back road from where I was to where I live, it's twisty and turny with some ups and downs across open common moor land (no fences, ditches or other hazards, and ground is very soft and boggy due to a couple of very wet weeks) but it doesn't have any very steep gradients. If it had, then I would have had to try to get as close to home as possible and abandon it and walk the rest of the way, or ring breakdown to tow me back home. That was always an option if I felt I couldn't manage the drive but I took it so slowly and carefully that I felt confident enough to get home in it. Especially bearing in mind that I have been driving around with this happening without me being aware for possibly quite a while. 

I have enough common sense to drive as defensibly as possible and not to put other people at risk. If I hadn't had advanced driving training I don't think I would have got more than half a mile down the road.  The road is a single track minor B road with very little traffic and I was only travelling in 2nd gear and pulling over, slowing down gradually using hand brake gently, whenever I saw another car behind me or coming towards me so that I did not put them at risk, I was also using my hazards. I figured that I could still use my brakes in an emergency, I would just have to stop and let it cool down and the fluid return and the pad return to normal if it did seize again after a sudden hard brake. I did do this a couple of times after having had to touch my brakes briefly but I braked as if driving on ice (ie quick and gentle repeated touches). I took the approach that every 100 metres more got me a bit closer to home. What should I have done in the circumstances? 

And on top of everything my mobile phone was down to 17% and I'd forgotten to bring the usb cable to charge it - as it was just a "local" trip I didn't worry too much about it when I left home.  And since I've been home there's been thunder and lightning so I'm very glad I didn't have to walk across the open moors with metal dog leads etc. 

With hindsight, maybe I shouldn't have driven but I'm very glad I did, what's done is done, and at least I got off the motorway safely on the way up there. Having been in touch with my Transit mechanic, I am reassured that this is fairly common in Transits, that's its very likely to be a blocked flexi pipe which should be the first thing to look at and that I may need new pads. The worst case scenario is possibly needing new wheel bearing. 

I have no intention of driving it anywhere except 200 metres to the local mechanic at home whenever he can fit it in next week. And it's a straight road and I'll be in first gear. If I am at all worried, I'll walk down to the mechanic first and ask him to come and see it first. 

And as ever, there's something to be learned - it's worth checking brakes when setting off, particularly if van has stood for a while, and also worth checking wheels for heat after a journey. Some might say that's going over the top though


----------



## n brown (Oct 25, 2013)

i'm for flexi brake hoses too,from experience. also had a red hot disc shatter when I went through a puddle so double check that disc for little or big cracks.they're not too bad to buy


----------



## Smaug (Oct 25, 2013)

Don't forget that if you have disks front & rear (common on modern vehicles) then the handbrake is a completely independent braking system. It's nowhere near as effective as disks, but every little helps & added to engine braking (low gear no throttle) the handbrake can help you descend steep hills safely if your brakes have failed.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 25, 2013)

n brown said:


> i'm for flexi brake hoses too,from experience. also had a red hot disc shatter when I went through a puddle so double check that disc for little or big cracks.they're not too bad to buy



I didn't like the idea of throwing buckets of water over it to cool it down but the coal man had rung the Shap mechanic to see if he could come and have a look but he said he couldn't and I think it was him who said to cool it down with water. The coal man said it had once happened with one of his coal trucks and he'd done the same and it was "right as rain" afterwards!  

Am gradually calming down now, I think I was just pushed well out of my comfort zone, and being the emotional type, my adrenalin level has been sky high for the past couple of hours. 

Anyway, tis now the weekend, and we're home, safe and sound, warm and cosy, and I don't need to think about this now till Monday. Alls well that ends well (till the mechanic invoice arrives :scared


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 25, 2013)

I am afraid with brakes in the condition you initially described you vehicle would not have passed an MOT and deemed unsafe to drive and to be frank your actions were irresponsible irrespective of your situation.  Hopefully your mechanic can repair the Vehicle but have you a plan B if it fails MOT?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 25, 2013)

Whenever we go out in the van and we stop for whatever reason / brew time / dinner etc i get out turn on the gas then continue around the van.

A quick once over and feel the wheels to check for heat etc. I also check when out in the car.

It takes literally 30 seconds and can save a shed load of trouble.

Old habits die hard, years and years of HGV driving.


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Whenever we go out in the van and we stop for whatever reason / brew time / dinner etc i get out turn on the gas then continue around the van.
> 
> A quick once over and feel the wheels to check for heat etc. I also check when out in the car.
> 
> ...



ya forgot to apply yer hand brake.............like ya say takes seconds gives you a chance to have a nosey about ...


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 25, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> I am afraid with brakes in the condition you initially described you vehicle would not have passed an MOT and deemed unsafe to drive and to be frank your actions were irresponsible irrespective of your situation.  Hopefully your mechanic can repair the Vehicle but have you a plan B if it fails MOT?



So what should I have done? It's easy to condemn when you're not in the situation yourself. Not so easy to come up with a solution though. I did what I thought was best in the circumstances. That's all I could do.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 25, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> I am amazed that any mechanic let you continue driving.  With the conditions you described you could easily have lost brakes totally and there an`t no gentle slopes around Shap and you could have gone off the road or collided with an inoccent road user. Please do not use vehicle until you get this problem sorted.
> 
> Edit. *Is your camper an oldish green pop-up*?



Get yer glasses on and yer brain in gear, shortcircuit :lol-049:

The clue is in the name: WHITE Van Woman!  

And don't lecture the lass, she did what she had to in the circumstances and managed fine! :hammer:

I defy anyone to say they haven't taken a risk at one time or another in their driving career - unless you're Mr or Mrs perfect, naturally  :lol-053:

PS She doesn't intend using the van until the problem's sorted either


----------



## mark61 (Oct 25, 2013)

whitevanwoman said:


> So what should I have done? It's easy to condemn when you're not in the situation yourself. Not so easy to come up with a solution though. I did what I thought was best in the circumstances. That's all I could do.



I would have driven home too. As you say, you could still stop if you had to.


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 25, 2013)

well done for managing your crisis the best way for you. it can be hard enough when there are two of you, but really hard when you have to take sole responsibility.


----------



## helmit (Oct 25, 2013)

mark61 said:


> I would have driven home too. As you say, you could still stop if you had to.



Me too


----------



## brewkit (Oct 25, 2013)

and me, and have done with leaking rear brake cylinder. you did ok WVW


----------



## Aladdinsane (Oct 25, 2013)

whitevanwoman said:


> So what should I have done? It's easy to condemn when you're not in the situation yourself. Not so easy to come up with a solution though. I did what I thought was best in the circumstances. That's all I could do.



Taxi


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 25, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Get yer glasses on and yer brain in gear, shortcircuit :lol-049:
> 
> The clue is in the name: WHITE Van Woman!
> 
> ...



What a stupid person you are.  Do you think a username defines the colour of the vehicle they drive. The lady has been very lucky in that she got home.safely and.nobody got hurt.  Now think about it and don't be do sillly
Please excuse spelling spelling as on.phone


----------



## Smaug (Oct 25, 2013)

FWIW I had a caliper & pads replaced on an old XJ40 4ltr Daimler at the main agents in Sheffield a few years back. I picked the car up after all the mechanics had gone home on the Friday, paid the receptionist who had specially stayed for me to collect it & drove off towards home.

As soon as I got to the first junction I knew something was wrong, the pads were metal to metal on the disks. The silly sods had replaced the wrong calliper & I had 100 miles to cover. You soon learn to leave plenty of stopping space & read the road ahead. :drive:

I reckon it's quite good driving practice to see how far you can drive without needing the brakes. Of course it's nice if they ARE there when you need them, but it does wonders for your fuel consumption if you use the brakes less - & your tyres & pads last a lot longer. Plus you learn to read the road ahead much better. I hate it when cars brake at every corner & whenever a truck comes the other way.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 25, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> What a stupid person you are.  Do you think a username defines the colour of the vehicle they drive. The lady has been very lucky in that she got home.safely and.nobody got hurt.  Now think about it and don't be do sillly
> Please excuse spelling spelling as on.phone



Calm down pet, no need to blow a fuse :lol-049: 

(the clue is in the name... :lol-061

PS spelling excused, my name's not Win


----------



## vwalan (Oct 25, 2013)

i would have clamped the brake hose . then you have three brakes . but sometimes we do these things . lets not fall out . survival driving techniques are well worth knowing . in africa anything that makes the wheels turn is great. i have welded springs and all sorts when traveling on expeditions .
once had to jack an axle as high as i could and ratchet strap it up on the trailer when i reversed into a kerb and snaped a stub axle . 
 have to do what you can . no good to sit and cry . 
nice one wvw . you made it ok . lets hope you never have it happen again .


----------



## Smaug (Oct 25, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> What a stupid person you are.  Do you think a username defines the colour of the vehicle they drive. The lady has been very lucky in that she got home.safely and.nobody got hurt.  Now think about it and don't be do sillly
> Please excuse spelling spelling as on.phone



No need for name calling, or for berating people. OK, so you would have walked 9 miles home in the rain & stayed cold & turned your friends away. I can remember the days before MoT's when lots of vehicles were on the roads with dodgy brakes, bald tyres, rotten chassis, knackered suspension etc etc - you just drove them a lot more carefully.  

WVW did well, she dealt with the problem & got home safely, please leave it at that.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Oct 25, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> What a stupid person you are.  Do you think a username defines the colour of the vehicle they drive. The lady has been very lucky in that she got home.safely and.nobody got hurt.  Now think about it and don't be do sillly
> Please excuse spelling spelling as on.phone



Take a chill pill dude, she managed the situation, unfortunatly WVW isn't in a position financially to get a taxi, or pay for it to be mended on the spot. Maybe you could have rung ya chauffer to come and pick you up, some of us arn't so fortunate as that.!

jt


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 25, 2013)

I got my anti-negativity rubber bodysuit on so all negativity just bounces off :lol-053:  (Calm down boys  )

That just goes to show what surviving a challenge does for your self-confidence, it might just still be adrenaline but I'm feeling quite chipper tonight.

The main thing is that I now know what the symptoms of seized brakes are, how to check for it, what the risks are, what the causes might be and how to drive should my brakes ever fail suddenly. 

And I also know that I can shrug off unhelpful and negative comments without letting them get to me, so, in many ways, today has been an important learning curve.


----------



## n brown (Oct 25, 2013)

me too,drove down Mont Ventoux with no brakes,another time a cylinder went and like alan said ,clamped a pipe and drove down an interesting road in the alps.in first gear,engine doing the braking, hazards on if necessary,no big deal,all part of learning how to drive in the real world. so well done wvw getting home !


----------



## maingate (Oct 25, 2013)

I wonder what short circuit thinks of me then?

I drove from Derbyshire to Gateshead with very little braking ability due to a brake shoe lining coming loose. I couldn't use the brakes much in case the loose lining jammed the wheel up. Not recommended at motorway speeds. :rolleyes2:


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 25, 2013)

Gosh, this forum is full of stupid persons.  I am one of Jock Thompsons bairns   and that means I have nothing and no where my roots are. As  posted Taxi. For goodness sake stop making excuses and look at reality.  I have reason for asking about colour of vehicle that I will come baack to later


----------



## Smaug (Oct 25, 2013)

whitevanwoman said:


> I got my anti-negativity rubber bodysuit on so all negativity just bounces off :lol-053:  (Calm down boys  )
> 
> That just goes to show what surviving a challenge does for your self-confidence, it might just still be adrenaline but I'm feeling quite chipper tonight.
> 
> ...



Good on ya gal! :king:


----------



## Aladdinsane (Oct 25, 2013)

john t said:


> Take a chill pill dude, she managed the situation, unfortunatly WVW isn't in a position financially to get a taxi, or pay for it to be mended on the spot. Maybe you could have rung ya chauffer to come and pick you up, some of us arn't so fortunate as that.!
> 
> jt



But can afford baccy? hmmm And a big one too!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 25, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> Gosh, this forum is full of stupid persons.  I am one of Jock Thompsons bairns   and that means I have nothing and no where my roots are. As  posted Taxi. For goodness sake stop making excuses and look at reality.  I have reason for asking about colour of vehicle that I will come baack to later



I'm intrigued now. What's the significance of a green vehicle, hmm? Will the story be worth the wait  
Nobody's forcing you to talk to us, shortcircuit, if we're all so stoopid   :rabbit: :lol-053:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 25, 2013)

:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:

I just knew Aladdinsane was waiting to have a go. 

Go on then, do your worst, but just remember what you say reflects more on you than it does on me. 
And more importantly, an opinion only matters if you respect the person who's giving it.


----------



## Sparks (Oct 25, 2013)

Post Deleted


----------



## Smaug (Oct 25, 2013)

Aladdinsane said:


> But can afford baccy? hmmm



Jeez, away & boil your head! Why so much negativity? She's had a bit of a torrid time & kindly told us about it, enjoy the tale & congratulate her for dealing with adversity. You'll stop anyone posting anything if you keep this up!


----------



## Aladdinsane (Oct 25, 2013)

whitevanwoman said:


> :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:
> 
> I just knew Aladdinsane was waiting to have a go.
> 
> ...



Not an opinion just a fact, you can afford baccy, but you have bills pending, you have an unsafe vehicle at a garage but choose to drive it home? It's in you original post.


----------



## hextal (Oct 25, 2013)

Id have done the same thing as wvw but it doesn't make it the right thing.

Duff brakes can be coped with for the main part by adapting driving style.  but every now and again you need to anchor on hard for something unpredicted.  

An extreme view i know, but if a family member was killed by a vehicle that failed to stop in time due to a known brake fault, what would you think of that driver and their actions?


----------



## Sparks (Oct 25, 2013)

Post Deleted


----------



## Smaug (Oct 25, 2013)

Come on there's no need for this nonsense. No-one was hurt, the lass has had an adventure, dealt with it & shared it so what's with all the "doom & gloom" and "it all could have ended so badly" crap? 

The sky could have fallen down, but it didn't & to be honest it's not actually even that likely. Maybe you wouldn't have the courage to take a bit of a risk getting home, maybe you wouldn't have had the skill to do it successfully, but she did. Please pack in this dreadful sanctimonious drivel, it does you & SC no credit.


----------



## hextal (Oct 25, 2013)

Sparks said:


> But the problem wasn't that the brakes wouldn't work.



They sound kinda duff in that they are sticking. On or off is bad news. Off for obvious reasons. On for the level of heat build up and the significant effect on braking performance.


----------



## hextal (Oct 25, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Come on there's no need for this nonsense. No-one was hurt, the lass has had an adventure, dealt with it & shared it so what's with all the "doom & gloom" and "it all could have ended so badly" crap?
> 
> The sky could have fallen down, but it didn't & to be honest it's not actually even that likely. Maybe you wouldn't have the courage to take a bit of a risk getting home, maybe you wouldn't have had the skill to do it successfully, but she did. Please pack in this dreadful sanctimonious drivel, it does you & SC no credit.



Read my post. I said id have done the same thing too. But i think its always good to look at both sides of things.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 25, 2013)

What's done is done.

For the record, I'd have done exactly the same as WVW. The risks were calculated and minimal, the main risk being to herself.
She knows the road home like the back of her hand, there is virtually zilch traffic round there.

That was a bit of a cheap dig about baccy, Aladdin, don't you think?

You're not a tea-total, born-again Christian evangelist by any chance? 
It's my considered opinion that we may have one or two amongst us who suffer from a mild case of f*nny envy :scared: :lol-053::lol-061::rabbit:


----------



## Smaug (Oct 25, 2013)

hextal said:


> Id have done the same thing as wvw but it doesn't make it the right thing.
> 
> Duff brakes can be coped with for the main part by adapting driving style.  but every now and again you need to anchor on hard for something unpredicted.
> 
> *An extreme view i know, but if a family member was killed by a vehicle that failed to stop in time due to a known brake fault, what would you think of that driver and their actions*?



Totally hypothetical supposition of yours, of course, but I would think the guy an idiot for not driving within his capability to stop. 

WVW DID drive within that capability, or she would not have got home. That is the whole point, if your car has a problem & you intend to drive it, then you MUST drive within its capabilities (& one's own). I can't remember the last time I had to slam on for something unexpected, perhaps a couple of years ago. I mean, who would want to slam on the anchors on a motorhome anyway, the cupboards would be in a right mess! :scared:


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 25, 2013)

whitevanwoman said:


> So what should I have done? It's easy to condemn when you're not in the situation yourself. Not so easy to come up with a solution though. I did what I thought was best in the circumstances. That's all I could do.


I would have done the same as you in your circumstances, you were aware you had a problem so would have been driving accordingly using engine braking going downhill etc, plus you also have dual circuit brakes so losing braking on that wheel doesn't necessarily mean losing all brakes, losing one circuit at 70mph on the motorway you are in trouble, losing one at 25mph on quiet roads can be a gamble but I bet you were thinking well in advance of corners if you knew the road as well :scared:


----------



## Aladdinsane (Oct 25, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Come on there's no need for this nonsense. No-one was hurt, the lass has had an adventure, dealt with it & shared it so what's with all the "doom & gloom" and "it all could have ended so badly" crap?
> 
> The sky could have fallen down, but it didn't & to be honest it's not actually even that likely. Maybe you wouldn't have the courage to take a bit of a risk getting home, maybe you wouldn't have had the skill to do it successfully, but she did. Please pack in this dreadful sanctimonious drivel, it does you & SC no credit.



Missing the point, accidents happen, as responsible motorists we we should do our utmost to prevent them. You cannot predict any collision and driving a vehicle with a known fault/problem is frankly stupid.


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 25, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I'm intrigued now. What's the significance of a green vehicle, hmm? Will the story be worth the wait
> Nobody's forcing you to talk to us, shortcircuit, if we're all so stoopid   :rabbit: :lol-053:



In September  I travelled south on exactly the same section of road. I passed a vehicle driven by a female 50+ with straggly grey hair driving a vehicle as described.  Lady had doggy on lap with paws on steering wheel.  My comments at that time were 'STUPID WOMAN`.  In view of posting I think I have identified same person with the same irresponsibly attitudes.  I could be tottaly wrong but leave it up to you to make your own mind up. 

As an addendum, would an " advanced trained driver" drive  such an dangerous vehicle, I think not.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 25, 2013)

What a load of sanctimonious drivel! :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:

:bow:

WVW is neither grey nor old nor green-van-driving :lol-053:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 25, 2013)

Sparks said:


> But the problem wasn't that the brakes wouldn't work.



Indeed, the problem being that they wouldn't stop working :lol-053:

As we so often say on this forum, in any group of people there's always the odd bad uns who spoil it for everyone else. 

And as already said, I made my judgement based on my circumstances and only I know fully what they are and what the domino effect would have been to my life as a result. And I made my own risk assessment and I took a risk. End of. What's done is done. 

Absolutely pointless to be rude and insulting and provocative as it changes nothing, and makes it much less likely for people to respect your opinion. And without knowing all the exact facts and circumstances, no one can tell me I was right or wrong. Well, you can and depending on how you say it, and how you mean it (ie are you wanting to be helpful and give useful practical advise, or do you just want to boost your own ego by putting someone else down) I may or may not listen to what you say, and may or may not take note. As I said before, an opinion only matters if you respect the person who is giving it. It's taken me a long time to take that on board but it's now firmly ingrained in my core beliefs. 

Now I might even crack open a bottle of beer (oops, shouldn't have said that, Aladdinsane is going to love berating me for that one but perhaps he might like to tell me how I should spend my money) and celebrate the fact that this thread has been great for distracting me this evening from worrying about the repair costs :cheers:


----------



## Aladdinsane (Oct 25, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> What's done is done.
> 
> For the record, I'd have done exactly the same as WVW. The risks were calculated and minimal, the main risk being to herself.
> She knows the road home like the back of her hand, there is virtually zilch traffic round there.
> ...


I don't think it was a cheap shot, when you have MOT, tax and insurance due and  quote "money is tight" then list Baccy as an essential?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 25, 2013)

Where's Phil when you need him?!
For gawd's sake ban me right now and save me from myself!!! :lol-049::lol-061::wave:


----------



## Smaug (Oct 25, 2013)

Aladdinsane said:


> Missing the point, accidents happen, as responsible motorists we we should do our utmost to prevent them. You cannot predict any collision and driving a vehicle with a known fault/problem is frankly stupid.



You must be an awful driver if you have "unpredictable collisions". :lol-053:

Are you aware that the Police call them Traffic _Incidents_ now rather than accidents because they are all caused by the drivers' actions? 

Driving normally with a known fault is frankly stupid, but there are cars everywhere being driven with faults, the safest ones are those where the driver KNOWS there is a fault & modifies their driving to allow for it. That modification might include driving slower, allowing much longer stopping distances, taking a quieter route, driving the minimum possible amount. 

Your retrospective comments don't seem to have been made in a helpful manner, which is a shame. Perhaps if you had thought a bit more carefully about how you expressed them you might not have generated such a reaction.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 25, 2013)

Perhaps I should try using my super-healing powers on wvw's brakes, what d'you reckon carol?


----------



## hextal (Oct 25, 2013)

whitevanwoman said:


> Indeed, the problem being that they wouldn't stop working :lol-053:
> 
> As we so often say on this forum, in any group of people there's always the odd bad uns who spoil it for everyone else.
> 
> ...



Getting back to the original issue, i still reckon check the pistons on the calliper. Had similar issue on my bike one (and yes i rode it).


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 25, 2013)

runnach said:


> ooops..........must have deleted "what is funny envy" Marie, I assume a typo



runnach, don't make me explain.... please! I'm in enough trouble already and I haven't even started on the brandy yet!:lol-061::lol-049:


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 25, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Perhaps I should try using my super-healing powers on wvw's brakes,


Can you use them on the headache I have from reading some of the posts :lol-049:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 25, 2013)

runnach said:


> Please use Super Duper healing power on me fridge :heart:



You'd better ask carol if the super power actually works first! :lol-061:

Have you tried plugging it in!? :lol-053:


----------



## Sparks (Oct 25, 2013)

Post Deleted


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 25, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Where's Phil when you need him?!
> For gawd's sake ban me right now and save me from myself!!! :lol-049::lol-061::wave:



Lol, Marie, just sit back and let them wind themselves up. I'm amazing myself at how I'm just not getting wound up about a couple of unwanted opinions - the folk who really know me will know that of everything that's happened today, that by far is the most important thing I've achieved today.

I've crossed swords with Shortcircuit and Aladdinsane before so they have obviously been waiting for me to give them a chance to have a go.

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...yE_4t_6fP46HniIhzU0iBn70U0YLZ5Ss-Le9sx1j-l5FO

http://www.accountingweb.co.uk/site.../2011-04-29_095644_smiley_fingers_in_ears.gif


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 25, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> What a load of sanctimonious drivel! :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:
> 
> :bow:
> 
> WVW is neither grey nor old nor green-van-driving :lol-053:




So when Joe blogs has his 6 pints and bowls out of the pub and kills a relative its just one of this these things.

WVW should have had more sense and not posted her stupid and irresponsible actions.  And for those that have adopted the defensive attitude, have a real think about it


----------



## carol (Oct 25, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Perhaps I should try using my super-healing powers on wvw's brakes, what d'you reckon carol?



Well actually I wouldn't bother because my finger is still killing me! :lol-053:


----------



## onion (Oct 25, 2013)

*Brak pads*

WVW u said yr MOT is in 3wks, I think yr pads were badly worn & the side that stuck on has worn more than the other side, this is common & with the van being sat for a wk then driven the piston stuck out again common, so ask if u can get away with a set of pads & as long as the brake fluid is not black as in burnt, bleed them, if there's anything wrong with the brake hose it will be found on the mot, I think this will save money & work not needed .


----------



## stonedaddy (Oct 25, 2013)

*Well Driven*

Hi Jess I would have done exactly the same as you to get me and my bus home. As you pointed out earlier you drove home in second gear so there was little chance of anything going wrong. I would say you had more trouble moving than stopping using just two gears.  I would have known a bit more what to do and probably had more tools to do it with. Vwalan just about came up with the tricks to get it home on three brakes as a few others have also stated. It is also sure to be a flexi hose that as failed internally which as also been pointed out. You can feel it yourself they are normally very hard when you bend them when aged. The water on the disc and wheel was not a good idea and also check the tyre if it was that hot. I am just replacing the front discs and pads on my Vauxhall Zafira which had an advisory on the last MOT. They wanted £290 pounds to replace them. I got both discs and 4 pads for £52 off ebay and fitted the first one this afternoon in a couple of hours. So shop around if the garage seems very expensive. Well have a good weekend with your company and keep that coal burning in a good old grate and chill out :goodluck: .
.... Tom ....


----------



## Smaug (Oct 25, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> So when Joe blogs has his 6 pints and bowls out of the pub and kills a relative its just one of this these things.
> 
> WVW should have had more sense and not posted her stupid and irresponsible actions.  And for those that have adopted the defensive attitude, have a real think about it



Oh, so you've now decided she was drunk, as well as in a different van, different coloured hair & with a non-existent dog on her lap. :lol-049:

Want to make up any more irrelevant rubbish to try & prove your case?


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Oct 25, 2013)

whitevanwoman said:


> Lol, Marie, just sit back and let them wind themselves up. I'm amazing myself at how I'm just not getting wound up about a couple of unwanted opinions - the folk who really know me will know that of everything that's happened today, that by far is the most important thing I've achieved today.
> 
> I've crossed swords with Shortcircuit and Aladdinsane before so they have obviously been waiting for me to give them a chance to have a go.
> 
> ...



I'm still in fits at the image of you suddenly grey-haired and with your white van inexplicably turned green, pooch on knee as you puff away on that illicit baccy....ooh, sharp intake of breath.:lol-049:

I'd have done the same as you, WVW, and having only just caught up with and read through this thread, I see that so would the vast majority of us...all those without sticks in uncomfortable places anyway :raofl:


----------



## GinaRon (Oct 25, 2013)

Well I think you did really well and should pat yourself on your back.  The thing with the baccy is very bad to question I believe in life we should have something we enjoy, because WVW has an anxiety disorder the baccy would be of a medicinal nature to help calm nerves, and I am not a smoker but that does not mean I don't understand.  I craft and if I was feeling down and only had a few pennies left I would buy something that made me feel better - notice she bought the main staples first and she had spent her money before the brake thing happened so what she bought is irrelevant - she done good and good on her.  Live and let live and don't criticise until you have walked in another man's shoes.  Good Luck to WVW and I hope the bill is not too high.  Gina


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 25, 2013)

stonedaddy said:


> Hi Jess I would have done exactly the same as you to get me and my bus home. As you pointed out earlier you drove home in second gear so there was little chance of anything going wrong. I would say you had more trouble moving than stopping using just two gears.  I would have known a bit more what to do and probably had more tools to do it with. Vwalan just about came up with the tricks to get it home on three brakes as a few others have also stated. It is also sure to be a flexi hose that as failed internally which as also been pointed out. You can feel it yourself they are normally very hard when you bend them when aged. The water on the disc and wheel was not a good idea and also check the tyre if it was that hot. I am just replacing the front discs and pads on my Vauxhall Zafira which had an advisory on the last MOT. They wanted £290 pounds to replace them. I got both discs and 4 pads for £52 off ebay and fitted the first one this afternoon in a couple of hours. So shop around if the garage seems very expensive. Well have a good weekend with your company and keep that coal burning in a good old grate and chill out :goodluck: .
> .... Tom ....



Thanks Tom, I'll have a good look at the pipe tomorrow. My plan is to get the village mechanic to have a look next week and if necessary replace the flexi pipe. If that solves the problem, then I'll get him to check the brakes and wheel  over and make sure it's safe to drive and then get it down to my lovely cheap Transit mechanic in Preston asap for pre-MOT check. Unless there's a major expensive problem then I'm not too stressed about that as I can stay overnight in his yard in the van, and can take work with me to do online. And if there is a major expensive problem, well, I'll just worry about that when it happens. I can always sell the TV, the dogs, my bed, my satellite dish and sky box and various other little luxuries.

If the village mechanic says that it's going to involve more than just replacing flexi pipe, I will have to get him to do whatever is needed to make it safe, to be able to get down to the Transit mechanic in Preston, as living where I do, there isn't much competition or choice!


----------



## Sparks (Oct 25, 2013)

Post Deleted


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 25, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> So when Joe blogs has his 6 pints and bowls out of the pub and kills a relative its just one of this these things.
> 
> WVW should have had more sense and not posted her stupid and irresponsible actions.  And for those that have adopted the defensive attitude, have a real think about it



That is NOT the situation here, therefore I don't have to think about it.

Yes, Joe Bloggs and his 6 pints is completely and utterly irresponsible and criminal!
If something like this has happened in your life then I fully sympathise, and could perhaps then understand why you feel so strongly about this particular incident.

But you do need to get some sort of sensible proportion.
Otherwise none of us would venture out and cross the road again - a very dangerous thing to do! 

WVW is not stupid, btw, that is merely your opinion.
It's natural (for me anyway) to react to moral lectures put forward by those who don't actually know her in the real world, or know much about her at all, to be frank.

A fair number of us in here are obviously stupid too.
You should be talking to peeps who are responsible and above reproach, like yourself 

Cos I very much doubt that your words will save any of the nutters in here!  :lol-053:


----------



## maingate (Oct 25, 2013)

Isn't it just great on this forum, mingling with friendly like-minded people who are so helpful.


----------



## onion (Oct 25, 2013)

*Brake pads*

WVW I'm going to bed , I've got a sore head reading the amont of sh.t yr taking, u done really well, so have a ciggy & keep laughing at them .


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 25, 2013)

Sparks said:


> According to The Coal Mines (Clearances in Transport Roads) Regulations,1959 it is prohibited to transport in excess of two bags of coal in a private vehicle if the journey is from a retail outlet to a permanent place of residence. However, if the journey is from the mine or colliery to any other location then it is permissible to transport up to four bags.
> 
> It would seem that WVW has fallen foul of this regulation and should be castigated accordingly. I believe the fine is 7/6 or 12oz of shag.



:lol-053:  

Ah, but does it say what size bags (not that I'm being pedantic or anything.... )? 
The coalman delivers coal in 50kg sacks, whereas you can only buy it in 20kg sacks direct from him at the coal yard.

But I shall ask him next time if there is a limit to how many bags I can take.

Even if the coalman did the wrong thing by putting water on the hot wheel, I still like him as he was just trying to help. For what it's worth, I personally think the mechanic in Shap was spot on - I shall report back with the outcome in due course.


----------



## Aladdinsane (Oct 25, 2013)

whitevanwoman said:


> :lol-053:
> 
> Ah, but does it say what size bags (not that I'm being pedantic or anything.... )?
> The coalman delivers coal in 50kg sacks, whereas you can only buy it in 20kg sacks direct from him at the coal yard.
> ...


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 26, 2013)

Aladdinsane said:


> What I don't understand is that if you think the mechanic in Shap was "spot on" why bother with the post?? Get it sorted and carry on?



What I don't understand is why bother responding to the post if that's the all you want to contribute?

Let me explain. It's quite simple, really  

She'd had a bit of a hairy experience tonight and posted straight away to get some advice and reassurance from people in here who are mechanically minded.

Having taken on board what people (some of whom she trusts) reckon it might be, together with what her mechanic said (and no doubt been furiously doing a bit of background research elsewhere on line), has put 2 and 2 together, figured she's now got a better idea of what the problem is and is taking it from there.

The fact that she now thinks her mechanic might have been right in the first place is neither here nor there.

She's a speed typist, btw, so doing several things at once won't have been a problem 

Do most men suffer from an inability to work out what's actually happening, or is it just the odd one? :rolleyes2: :lol-053:


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 26, 2013)

Aladdinsane said:


> why bother with the post?? Get it sorted and carry on?


85 replies means it was worth posting and replying to IMHO, it is what keeps forums going (there are a lot of forums dedicated to other interests that are closing) and we are never all going to agree:goodnight:


----------



## n brown (Oct 26, 2013)

I have never heard such a load of sanctimonious **** in my life,the assumption that anybody in this sort of situation is going to be careering round at 70 mph is such bollocks,while smoking baccy they can ill afford ! god help me !have these people ever been out in the real world ,without back up,where you have to sort out your problems by yourself ? hope it never happens to them,and they stay safe in the knowledge that someone else will sort it


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 26, 2013)

OMG, 1000+ views!!!!  Fame at last, I'm going viral :lol-053:

I wonder if Phil could sort out a pay per click deal - it might end up paying for new brakes etc :idea:


----------



## Firefox (Oct 26, 2013)

Well done Jess, for getting yourself, and your van home safely. The brakes were working if you needed them, so it wasn't dangerous driving in the manner you described, on the route that you took. I'm not sure why some people need to be so negative - jealousy or frustration at their own inadequacies in such a situation perhaps?


----------



## scampa (Oct 26, 2013)

Glad you got home safely WVW!

In the same circumstances, after a good inspection of the calliper, making sure the pads and pistons were free, and possibly isolating that calliper with a pair of molegrips clamped on the brake-hose (as others have said) if needed, so long as I considered it to be safe, then I would probably have driven it home too. Obviously at a very slow speed, and driving appropriately.

Of course, if I had been unfortunate enough to be hit by that reckless "Greenvanwoman" as she came racing around a blind bend, my first action would've been to remove the molegrips before any accident investigator spotted them, because they just don't understand those kind of things! (I wonder if Greenvanwoman is also a member here, and would like to identify herself?? )

Well done WVW, you did a good job in coping and getting home!! :drive:

(BTW, I've just been catching up on a few threads,  and although there have been a few unpleasant comments on this one, it's refreshing to see that (so far) no public sector workers have been blamed for your faulty brakes!)


----------



## oldish hippy (Oct 26, 2013)

well it was the public sector workeres being a pain in the bum have put her in this predicament lol well jess will know what i on about anyway so it is partiely down to public sector workers


----------



## herbenny (Oct 26, 2013)

.


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 26, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Oh, so you've now decided she was drunk, as well as in a different van, different coloured hair & with a non-existent dog on her lap. :lol-049:
> 
> Want to make up any more irrelevant rubbish to try & prove your case?



Another stupid post and only reporting a situation as I found it.  Where did I say she was drunk as reading her many posts I would extremely doubt that.


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow, thought i was reading Sheffield forum for a moment, they all vile on there, 

well done Jess, i have been to Jess's house, and it is very rural and scary if on your own, men just don't seem to get that, i remember not long back posting a thread about how bad a car park was with all the idiots racing round and one eventually ploughing into my van, i was merely warning folk that it wasn't a pleasant place to park, i was told to grow up, called a racist, lots of things, people can be so cruel at times.

anyroad, the same happened to me and my van is 3500 weight, i was on the motorway, about 3 miles from my mechanic, i rang him, he told me to bring her in and he would fix it, the caliper had stuck, he advised me how to drive, in second gear, hazzards on, slowly, keeping distance for other vehicles and ready to use handbrake, i asked would i get done if i got a pull he reassured me that as long as i take care i am allowed to drive, you do still have breaks, albeit less effective.

Jess is not stupid and no way would she endanger others or her dogs, 

I would be happy to donate £10 towards her brake  fund, anyone else want to chip in?, i could arrange this through Phil i'm sure

c'mon, give the lass a break


----------



## hextal (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok - I think everyone needs their heads banging together.  The overly agressive nay-sayers and the overly defensive protection squad.

I haven't met WVW (and I hope she takes this in the spirit it is intended), but I suspect like most of us she is neither the crazed drunken hippy doctor-doolitle driver presented on the one side of the argument nor the Rally Driving Saint presented on the other, but falls somewhere more central.

She will have subconsciously undertaken a risk assessment of the situation before deciding to stay/proceed.  The issue being that these things are always subjective and based on the knowledge/experience of the individual, so will always be cause for differing opinion.

I think it's naive not to look at the worst case possibilities, but then equally naive to think that just because it's possible it's likely.  



Anyway - fire away (i'm off to hide):scared:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 26, 2013)

No need to hide hextal, you're spot on


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 26, 2013)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!  What a read, there are some interesting characters on this forum! I have yet to meet you WVW, but glad to hear you got home safely, and hope the repair bill will be modest.

Right need to make fresh cuppa now, let one get cold, so engrossed in this thread.

PS I would have driven home.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 26, 2013)

hextal said:


> Ok - I think everyone needs their heads banging together.  The overly agressive nay-sayers and the overly defensive protection squad.
> 
> I haven't met WVW (and I hope she takes this in the spirit it is intended), but I suspect like most of us she is neither the crazed drunken hippy doctor-doolitle driver presented on the one side of the argument nor the Rally Driving Saint presented on the other, but falls somewhere more central.
> 
> ...



I hope we can now draw a line under this.

Thanks to all who have shown support - it is appreciated. It's hard when something like that happens and you have no one to discuss it with afterwards and for me, the forum gives me that opportunity, and is a virtual hand holder in times when some human interaction is needed. 

I like to think that I am "neither the crazed drunken hippy doctor-doolitle driver presented on the one side of the argument nor the Rally Driving Saint presented on the other" but in all honesty, I can probably be a little of both on certain occasions, but then I am human.  

I most certainly did do my own risk assessment and not just subconsciously, but quite deliberately, and if I did not think I had the skills and experience to cope I would not have followed the course of action I took. 

(As an eternal worrier, I do tend to always assume worst-case scenario and my therapist has told me I should have more confidence in my abilities and take more risks )

Thanks to Kimbowbill for the suggestion of a donation - the thought is much appreciated. We may not always see eye to eye on some things, but I know you have a heart of gold. But it's really not necessary - I've learned in life that when you are down at rock bottom, something always turns up and you find resources within yourself that you never knew you had.


----------



## mikejay (Oct 26, 2013)

Just a thought i don't know if anyone else suggested it (as i got lost in all the posts) but may be worth getting your mechanic to check the grease in the front hub it may have got hot and turned to oil and run out leaving your bearings dry.
Mike


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 26, 2013)

mikejay said:


> Just a thought i don't know if anyone else suggested it (as i got lost in all the posts) but may be worth getting your mechanic to check the grease in the front hub it may have got hot and turned to oil and run out leaving your bearings dry.
> Mike



Was just going to put that myselfe but its taken me so long to read all this post. Alls well that ends well.:yeahthat:


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 26, 2013)

*brakes*



Fazerloz said:


> Was just going to put that myselfe but its taken me so long to read all this post. Alls well that ends well.:yeahthat:



first thank some god she got home safe
second,it is ilegal to drive with a known fault,road trafic act etc,i would have taken the chance myself.
thurd,do all mainland people fight and sqable like this,people in norn iron would never do this,te he.
alls well that ends well,best regards the the lady.


----------



## onion (Oct 26, 2013)

kimbowbill said:


> Wow, thought i was reading Sheffield forum for a moment, they all vile on there,
> 
> well done Jess, i have been to Jess's house, and it is very rural and scary if on your own, men just don't seem to get that, i remember not long back posting a thread about how bad a car park was with all the idiots racing round and one eventually ploughing into my van, i was merely warning folk that it wasn't a pleasant place to park, i was told to grow up, called a racist, lots of things, people can be so cruel at times.
> 
> ...


Hi kimbowbill if this is going ahead then count me in for £10 .


----------



## witzend (Oct 26, 2013)

Servicing and preventive maintenance could have saved a lot of problems


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 27, 2013)

witzend said:


> Servicing and preventive maintenance could have saved a lot of problems


Not with a flexible brake pipe it wouldn't, most flexible pipes are changed when they show signs of cracking usually at the MOT, there is no way to tell if they are deteriorating inside and if they were not cracking at the last MOT they wouldn't even be mentioned as an advisory so there is no way you would know


----------



## slowpace (Oct 27, 2013)

yes i agreed
 but as we all know it can stilll happen 

 so the next time you break down  and i stop to help you  (isay did you maintenance it you says yes  ) i say well it should not have not broken down 
BUT IT does happen

 as i know full well on a new car £ 550 

this is NOT a   ARgument it happens 

dont take it the wrong way


----------



## Neckender (Oct 27, 2013)

I would have done exactly what WVW has done other than buy the baccy as I don't smoke, but joking aside, a few years ago I owned a Citroen c25 deisel van which was part converted to camper, I was going around a roundabout when a young man in a car drove straight on the roundabout and hit my Citroen at speed on the near front side. he totally wrote his car off and did major damage to my vans steering and suspension, the police officers who arived on the scene phoned for a breadown truck to remove the car, saw the damage to my van and they told me as I only lived approx 1 mile from the accident to drive my van home carfully and it would be ok. This was with defective stearing bent suspension and the front wing and bonnet caved in, the van was written off by the insurance company.
So surely if the police told me to drive my badly damaged van home carefully wouldn't most people do what WVW did :drive:.

John.


----------



## witzend (Oct 27, 2013)

tezza33 said:


> Not with a flexible brake pipe it wouldn't, most flexible pipes are changed when they show signs of cracking usually at the MOT, there is no way to tell if they are deteriorating inside and if they were not cracking at the last MOT they wouldn't even be mentioned as an advisory so there is no way you would know



Flexi hose hasn't been confirmed perhaps you don't agree that servicing is important


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 27, 2013)

witzend said:


> Flexi hose hasn't been confirmed perhaps you don't agree that servicing is important


I am a retired mechanic so of course I think servicing is important but I don't judge others on what my actions would be and if money is tight I understand it when somebody doesn't, I merely pointed out it would not have shown up in a service because it is a visual inspection only, I actually doubt it is the brake pipe personally, I would have suspected the caliper was sticking slightly (which would have been picked up on a service) and as it gradually got hotter it stuck because of metal expansion,


----------

